# Good Camping Near Hood River?



## Avatard (Apr 29, 2011)

free? don't think so. there is a state park on the OR side but its next to the freeway and the tracks. There is tucker campground which is nice with some spots near the river but that is a county park and there is a fee. If you arrive late and are running the White Salmon (just need one night) you can probably poach a spot in the parking / launch area in BZ. I doubt if no overnight camping is enforced. i don't know of any other good spots --- we usually stay at Tucker if we are going to make a weekend out of it ...


----------



## laterwagged (Sep 29, 2011)

Avatard said:


> free? don't think so. there is a state park on the OR side but its next to the freeway and the tracks. There is tucker campground which is nice with some spots near the river but that is a county park and there is a fee. If you arrive late and are running the White Salmon (just need one night) you can probably poach a spot in the parking / launch area in BZ. I doubt if no overnight camping is enforced. i don't know of any other good spots --- we usually stay at Tucker if we are going to make a weekend out of it ...


No camping in BZ is enforced. With all the dirtbags putting in there it HAS to be!

Tucker Campground is actually pretty nice, and there is a putin at the campground.


----------



## yakkeranna (Jul 8, 2009)

There's a dirtbag campsite at the Buck Creek trailhead. no water, but there's an outhouse.


----------



## caspermike (Mar 9, 2007)

There's a couple nf campsites up past the little white put in.. Could be closed this time of year. Was closed in early May


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Tucker county park is a great campground. On Dee Hwy 281 about 3 -4 miles past the airplane museum. Right next to the Hood River. There is a camp fee can't remember cost. Google Hood River and follow Tucker road/Dee Hwy 281 to the campground.


----------



## Claytonious (Jan 17, 2008)

The White Salmon Inn has hostel beds from $25 to $40. Not camping though.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for all of the great suggestions! Keep 'em coming, if you have more.


----------



## yooper23 (Jul 13, 2012)

Check out Sherwood Campground off hwy 35. Just camped there last week. Its a National forest campground but its free this time of the year. Only 35 min from Hood River with a few really nice sites on the river


----------



## slamkal (Apr 8, 2009)

I think we backpack camped into Warren lake on the Mark Hatfield Trail. There was a gravel road that intersected the trail so it was only like a mile hike. Probably couldn't find the road again as I wasn't driving at the time. Beautiful lake, nobody there. Free with the forest trail park. Maybe 15 min drive from hood river. Research it


----------



## bwest (Mar 13, 2008)

Buck Creek is your best bet for free camping. Depends on what River you want to run, there is a campground about 10 min west of Stevenson at Beacon Rock State Park, not far from the LDub.


----------



## Yard Sale (May 21, 2012)

About 10 miles east of bingen is the Ickitat. Bunch of free campgrounds about 5 miles up that road. River side too.


----------



## Outlaw (Mar 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the great responses!! A paddling vacation doesn't feel like a vacation unless the camping is respectable. Not sure when I'll be able to make it back, but I'll print the info in this thread for a reference.


----------

